# Damascene Pigeons



## C.DAHLEN

Sharing some photos of my Damascenes.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Love this breed. do they free fly?


----------



## PigeonHandRearer

They are in great condition, What is your secret? 
I keep this breed they are very beautiful and not very common in S.A 
Nice loft/avairy too


----------



## nWoAhmad

i love this breed!!!!


----------



## rpalmer

*Question*

How do these birds fly?? Do they route and that is their thing or what. Of all the information on the web about this breed their flying style is never mentioned.


----------



## derekio

wow..those are beautiful


----------



## kingdizon

My new found breed! I bought my first one a week ago. And i have to admit he/she is smarter than all of my birds and still a squeaker!, and even has the guts to try a few challenge pecks at the Alpha of the loft
Your pictures are beautiful. There is so much i love about this breed from their history to their look and personalities! Those look very well kept and very healthy. Great looking feathers and nice red feet and perfect ruby eyes.
Did anyone else ever notice they all have this lil icy grey spot on their "cheekbone"?


----------



## TALON

Great looking birds!! 

I keep two breeding pair myself.


----------



## PigeonHandRearer

wow, beautiful loft and birds! Are those arc angels below your damascenes? Or gimpels?


----------



## C.DAHLEN

My Damascenes on Youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9X0hTGZ0Id0


----------



## Kumailrizvi818

i am looking for a pair of flying type damascene please email me at [email protected] if anyone has thank you


----------



## beatlemike

Awesome looking birds. Love the color.


----------



## TALON

Kumailrizvi818 said:


> i am looking for a pair of flying type damascene please email me at [email protected] if anyone has thank you


I have a pair of stock birds for sale for $40.00 plus shipping. 

I tried to e-mail you, but the link wouldn't work.

Ken
925-595-5257


----------



## C.DAHLEN

New Youtube video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hameO4sYHE4


----------



## C.DAHLEN

My new Youtube video part 2..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unFIGqDpXVw


----------



## Kumailrizvi818

So does anyone have any pairs they are willing to sell im still interested..


----------



## atlabdi

Try Dennis Kuhn Loft, http://www.whiteracers.20m.com/photo_5.html


----------



## C.DAHLEN

http://youtu.be/yYc16GuW4OU


----------



## C.DAHLEN

http://youtu.be/eOrcCTVGHdY


----------



## C.DAHLEN

Damascene photos from the internet.


----------



## franciscreek

There is a breeder in the SF Bay Area that has ads on Craigslist. I believe he ships


----------



## C.DAHLEN

Damascene photo from the internet.


----------

